# VAPERITE - MASSIVE ONLINE CLEARANCE SALE



## Vaperite South Africa (23/11/17)

*OVER R1 MILLION OF CLEARANCE STOCK MUST BE SOLD*

This sale is ONLY available online and is not available in our shops.
The stock has been moved to our warehouse and is ready to ship.

Prices range from R1 to R400. We have hundreds of products including starter kits, coils, mods, tanks, silicone covers, local and international e-liquid and lots more.

Our IT guru is busy uploading the specials to our website and will be working through the night to ensure that everything is loaded by 10am tomorrow, 24 November.

Here's the magic link:
CLEARANCE SALE

*ONCE AGAIN, THE PRODUCTS WILL ONLY BE FULLY POPULATED ONLINE BY 10AM FRIDAY 24 NOVEMBER AND WILL REMAIN POSTED UNTIL THEY SELL OUT. FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED!*



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/11/17)

Our website crashed at 8:15am on Saturday morning by which time we had already received around 40 orders. There was just too much traffic and our database connection was corrupted. The site is back up but we are only letting Ecigssa members know until we perform an upgrade to our hosting package on Monday. We will be sending out batch emails on Monday to stagger the traffic. There are amazing deals available on our "Clearance Sale" page.

CLICK HERE TO VIEW THE CLEARANCE SPECIALS​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (26/11/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Our website crashed at 8:15am on Saturday morning by which time we had already received around 40 orders. There was just too much traffic and our database connection was corrupted. The site is back up but we are only letting Ecigssa members know until we perform an upgrade to our hosting package on Monday. We will be sending out batch emails on Monday to stagger the traffic. There are amazing deals available on our "Clearance Sale" page.
> 
> CLICK HERE TO VIEW THE CLEARANCE SPECIALS​


still struggling to access your page. will keep trying for the rest of the day b4 I call it quits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick (26/11/17)

Its up from yesterday already,im not having a problem at all


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/11/17)

Same here 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Stosta (27/11/17)

Ridiculous! I just paid R150 for a Pico!!! 
Regret giving my other two away, so this is just perfect, thanks @Vaperite South Africa !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Ridiculous! I just paid R150 for a Pico!!!
> Regret giving my other two away, so this is just perfect, thanks @Vaperite South Africa !



That must be the best Black Friday deal ever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/17)

I already have 2 Pico's and at the killer deal of R150 I feel like getting all the colours! 

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/eleaf-istick-pico-mod/


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/11/17)

Pico's sold out though...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Pico's sold out though...


Yeah, tried for a brushed ss over the weekend, but sold out.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (27/11/17)

Can I order online and collect from Bedford/Eastgate store?


----------



## Scouse45 (27/11/17)

All the mods I was trying to get gone already damn


----------



## FrankLucas057 (28/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Ridiculous! I just paid R150 for a Pico!!!
> Regret giving my other two away, so this is just perfect, thanks @Vaperite South Africa !


hi, did you buy it online or in store?
if you ordered online, has there been any progress with your order?


----------



## Stosta (28/11/17)

FrankLucas057 said:


> hi, did you buy it online or in store?
> if you ordered online, has there been any progress with your order?


 Hi @FrankLucas057 , 

I got mine online. Not sure if there has been any progress with my order, I don't know what it status it started off on!

I'm happy waiting for that price though. I know Vaperite have had a really tough time with their site crashing and the influx of orders, so I'll just get it when I get it. 

How long have you been waiting for yours?


----------



## FrankLucas057 (28/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Hi @FrankLucas057 ,
> 
> I got mine online. Not sure if there has been any progress with my order, I don't know what it status it started off on!
> 
> ...


I ordered mine on Friday but the waiting has not been my problem. I have a big issue with the lack of communication. they have ignored emails, calls, facebook post and inboxes. All of a sudden from today i can longer inbox them and they deleted my wall posts, i believe they only keep the positive posts. 
I will attach a link to my post with screen grabs of how everything has been ignored. i understand that a site crash is an issue but it would literally take a few minutes just to check the status of an order but 5 days later, still waiting.
Anyway your order starts out as ON HOLD until payment clears, i paid 5 days ago and my order is still ON HOLD.
open the link and scroll to the bottom, if you want to see about my troubles with Vaperite. (and to think all of this could be rectified with one email, text or call)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaperite-retailer-reviews.t18864/page-4


----------



## Greyz (28/11/17)

Has anyone thats ordered online received their orders from Vaperite yet? 
I have two orders one from the 23rd and a second from the 26th November, both status are at Processing.
Surely the order from the 23rd should have shipped already?


----------



## Mtoefy (28/11/17)

Greyz said:


> Has anyone thats ordered online received their orders from Vaperite yet?
> I have two orders one from the 23rd and a second from the 26th November, both status are at Processing.
> Surely the order from the 23rd should have shipped already?



Hi

I received my goods. Placed a order monday 8h00 and emailed proof of payment. Got my goods today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (28/11/17)

Mtoefy said:


> Hi
> 
> I received my goods. Placed a order monday 8h00 and emailed proof of payment. Got my goods today.
> 
> ...



Then it must just be me then 

@Vaperite South Africa can I PM you with my order numbers so you can see whats the hold up?


----------



## FrankLucas057 (29/11/17)

Greyz said:


> Then it must just be me then
> 
> @Vaperite South Africa can I PM you with my order numbers so you can see whats the hold up?


It's not just you. your orders are processing at least. mine have been ON HOLD since Friday the 24th and i already paid Friday.


----------



## Bizkuit (29/11/17)

Well still waiting for an order placed on Saturday. Vaperite for walking purchases is great but their online side seems to lagging behind most of the other vendors on the forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/11/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Can I order online and collect from Bedford/Eastgate store?


@Vaperite South Africa any feedback?


----------



## Geldart39 (29/11/17)

I placed an order on Sunday around 11am once their website was less buggy and I have just received my package about 15mins ago. I found that the feedback from Vaperite was good. I emailed them yesterday at 10am and was replied to within the hour. Not sure why some struggle and others don't?


----------



## FrankLucas057 (29/11/17)

The initial communication was definitely sub-par. Jumped through a lot of hoops but once i managed to speak to somebody, i felt more optimistic about the order. Just got an email to say my package is on the way.. FINALLY. Word of advice, call the number on the website and things will move along faster. I was helped by a very polite gentleman (unfortunately did not get his name) and i do not know whether the order has been shipped because of him or if it was coincidence. Either way, I am much happier now and i would urge anybody to call instead of sending emails or using Facebook. Will report back when the package arrives

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (30/11/17)

It's been a week since I placed my orders and not 1 email or phone call to explain the hold up with my orders. 
If I hadn't called the cellphone number for online orders the other day I would still be in the dark. 

The friendly gent I spoke to assured me I'd get an email by Thursday and my goods by Friday. Till now I have not received a shipping email and my previous post here was ignored. I'm not holding my breath expecting the Vaperite orders tomorrow.
Yes, I get that every online shop was inundated with orders but that's no excuse for such a long wait. All my other orders came through except the 2 from Vaperite. 

How is it that people who ordered on Monday received their orders before I did mine when I ordered last week?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bizkuit (30/11/17)

I eventualy received my package from Vaperite. Half of the bottles juice I ordered was 0 mg instead of the 3 mg ordered. Not bothered to go through the rig marole of getting this sorted to be honest. Was a great sale let down by bad logistics. Will still support them as a walk in store but will in future use other vendors for online orders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (1/12/17)

Well I’m never supporting these guys again, i have tried my best but I’m just fed up after emails and delivery dates promised. I cannot get my first order of “on hold” even thou my second order (which i placed the day after)came. I couldn’t care less about the money or the order at this point. Thank you @Vaperite for showing us real South African service at its best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/12/17)

jm10 said:


> Well I’m never supporting these guys again, i have tried my best but I’m just fed up after emails and delivery dates promised. I cannot get my first order of “on hold” even thou my second order (which i placed the day after)came. I couldn’t care less about the money or the order at this point. Thank you @Vaperite for showing us real South African service at its best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please PM me your order details so that I can follow up


----------



## jm10 (1/12/17)

Pm sent with hope in hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm10 (1/12/17)

Update, Barry from @Vaperite got in contact with me and informed me of technical issues of the site over selling after the sale and black Friday and thats totally understandable.
I’m not worried about right or wrong because he was straight forward and honest and i appreciate that.

He is looking into the matter of the delay and staff not replying to customers and i trust he will follow through. He is going to talk to management and staff now so i think he will route out the problem staff they have.

Thank you Barry






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (1/12/17)

Update again, Alex called and the order it sorted, i would like to retract my comment about never buying from them again(was super angry at the time)as they have stepped up and sorted everything out,

Thumbs up to Vaperite and Barry( i owe you a beer when you in Durban)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingSquid (5/12/17)

Tomorrow is 7 days and haven't heard a peep. Not sure if my order is on its way or not. Courier charges are more than any other vape shop. I paid for overnight and it's been 6 nights...not sure what's going on, but will be my first and last order 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/17)

jl10101 said:


> Tomorrow is 7 days and haven't heard a peep. Not sure if my order is on its way or not. Courier charges are more than any other vape shop. I paid for overnight and it's been 6 nights...not sure what's going on, but will be my first and last order
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Hi @jl10101 
Have you tried to PM @Vaperite South Africa ?


----------



## jm10 (6/12/17)

jl10101 said:


> Tomorrow is 7 days and haven't heard a peep. Not sure if my order is on its way or not. Courier charges are more than any other vape shop. I paid for overnight and it's been 6 nights...not sure what's going on, but will be my first and last order
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Pm Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (6/12/17)

Never again will I buy from Vaperite. I can understand Black Friday specials etc but almost 2 weeks is ridiculous!

First call last Wednesday to say they don't have the coils I paid for. Was told the packages would ship by Thursday and I should have it by Friday.
Received another call on Monday to say they don't have the something else I paid for in stock.
Told them to just leave it out I've waited long enough already.
Was told they shipping both packages that day. Was expecting my package yesterday....

It's now Wednesday.
Orders still haven't arrived and I've honestly lost interest whether they even come or not.
This was the last time I buy from them again.
And don't PM me to try resolve anything there's nothing to resolve. I'll wait for my stuff to eventually arrive and rather give my money to a company that actually delivers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapingSquid (6/12/17)

So I ended up contacting them again, and got a call back saying that there is no stock of what I ordered. Order place on November 29th. I followed up December 6th. I'm so over this "purchase" already that I just asked for a refund. Never again.


----------



## Stosta (6/12/17)

Ouch @Vaperite South Africa !

I ordered last Monday, and finally today I receive an email simply saying that I had been refunded, so no Pico for me I guess.

I was driving and had a missed call from a JHB number, I'm going to assume it was you guys and I appreciate the attempt to make contact, but I definitely think that could have been handled a lot better.


----------



## Christos (6/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Ouch @Vaperite South Africa !
> 
> I ordered last Monday, and finally today I receive an email simply saying that I had been refunded, so no Pico for me I guess.
> 
> I was driving and had a missed call from a JHB number, I'm going to assume it was you guys and I appreciate the attempt to make contact, but I definitely think that could have been handled a lot better.


What the hell @Stosta. You aren't allowed to buy stuff for yourself anymore  

That is the first rule in the book.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (6/12/17)

Christos said:


> What the hell @Stosta. You aren't allowed to buy stuff for yourself anymore
> 
> That is the first rule in the book.....


No I'm not, that's why I went on a spree last week!


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/12/17)

Yeah it looks like @Vaperite South Africa really dropped the ball on this one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (6/12/17)

Update: 
Received my packages today. 
I received 5 of the 8 coils, 4 bring incorrect and 1 being the right coil. I've thrown the other coils in the bin as I have no tank for them. Where the missing 3 coils are who knows.
A 100ml NCV Ripple 0mg that I didn't order....
Everything else was correct 
There's dropping the ball and then there's this.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (7/12/17)

Now this is the icing on the cake, the Aromamizer I received has a stripped post screw!
I thought I'd take the Aromamizer to work, drop a fresh build in and vape on my new tank.....

So I guess I'll just have to wait till I get home to vape. Vaperite, more like Vapewrong.
EDIT: 2 posts with stripped screws.


----------



## Slick (7/12/17)

Greyz said:


> Now this is the icing on the cake, the Aromamizer I received has a stripped post screw!
> I thought I'd take the Aromamizer to work, drop a fresh build in and vape on my new tank.....
> 
> So I guess I'll just have to wait till I get home to vape. Vaperite, more like Vapewrong.


And if im not mistaken,items bought on sale have no warranty,just check


----------



## Greyz (7/12/17)

Slick said:


> And if im not mistaken,items bought on sale have no warranty,just check



It took almost 2 weeks to get an order delivered to me. Can you imagine the headache I'll have trying to get a refund or replacement out of Vaperite?
No thanks, I rather throw this in the bin and chalk it up as school fees.


----------



## Slick (7/12/17)

Greyz said:


> It took almost 2 weeks to get an order delivered to me. Can you imagine the headache I'll have trying to get a refund or replacement out of Vaperite?
> No thanks, I rather throw this in the bin and chalk it up as school fees.


If it makes you feel better I also had a bad experience with a 'high profile' vendor on black friday,but I cant complain because I got refunded a few days later,but the experience was shitty to say the least,atleast we know for next year what to expect,either we dont get what we ordered,in my case,or we get it late in your case,but if all goes well,then we score big time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (7/12/17)

I would like to extend our sincere apology for all the negative issues many of you experienced with our online clearance sale. This has been a huge learning curve for us and we are within ten orders of clearing out all outstanding orders. We have also implemented a new SOP for dealing with a surge in orders.

The clearance sale was meant to start officially at 10am on Friday the 24th. Orders started rolling in from 5am and at 8:15am our website crashed after 45 orders had been placed. The huge amount of traffic on our website exceeded our allotted bandwidth and our database became corrupted. We were unable to rectify this internally and contacted a USA company for assistance. After this company assured us that they could fix our site we heard nothing more only to find out that they were West Coast USA based and would look at it when they opened on Monday which was effectively going to be Monday evening. We found this out late on Saturday. We then contacted an Indian company who were able to reestablish our database connection almost immediately. However, we then found that some website functions, including shipping methods and stock levels had been affected. We commenced with an audit of our website to try to determine all affected functions. What we did not realise was that stock levels had been affected meaning that stock already sold was no longer showing reduced stock levels and we ended up with orders for items which were sold out.

Another mistake we made was not advising all clearance sale customers that it would take a lot longer than usual to ship orders due to the hundreds of orders we received. 

All this aside, we have let you down and this is not acceptable. To all those who were affected, please PM me if you were affected and let me know what the issue was. I will then create a unique coupon for you for future use on our website.

Regards
Barry

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------

